# SCORE



## deadbugdug (Apr 12, 2013)

First time out caught 638!!!! Most smalls but plenty to eat. Hunting Nebr KS state line. Great wide open nada in the trees. Anyone else doen any good? THERESAFUNGUSAMONGUS!!!!! Happy Hunten!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lv drgreenthumb (Apr 9, 2013)

NICE!!! I think you found the first ones of the season in the Cornhusker state!


----------



## jean47 (Apr 19, 2013)

gosh darn it...how do you get so lucky? I have been rarin to go but the darn weather keeps changing


----------



## deadbugdug (Apr 12, 2013)

WEATHER OR NOT ?


----------



## hibs (Apr 21, 2013)

Deadbugdug in action....


----------



## hibs (Apr 21, 2013)

Mrs Deadbug...

[/url] 

[url=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v107/HibsLX/photobucket-43801-1366560160349_zps80187275.jpg][img][/url]


----------



## hibs (Apr 21, 2013)

Deadbug found a cluster...


----------



## prowalleyewoman (Apr 21, 2013)

We live in Nebraska just a couple of miles from KS line. What part of State are you in?


----------



## deadbugdug (Apr 12, 2013)

York


----------



## prowalleyewoman (Apr 21, 2013)

We went for just a little while near Indian Cave today. Nada.


----------



## leaker88 (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm confused (and jealous if I decide that you're not pulling our legs). You said on 4/20 that you found 97 small grays. But then on 4/21 you said it was your first time out and you found 638. How was that your first time out if you found 97 the day before? I hate to be one of those skeptics, I usually read the skeptics posts on here and just shake my head. But I'm not finding a darn thing. And you did contradict yourself.


----------



## deadbugdug (Apr 12, 2013)

IM CONFUSED TO APRIL 19 APRIL 20.... GOOD LUCK MORE PIC TO COME?? I HOPE.. THERESAFUNGUSAMONGUS.


----------



## leaker88 (Mar 15, 2013)

My apologies. I got those dates totally screwed up. Even more jealous now.


----------



## deadbugdug (Apr 12, 2013)

HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY!!


----------



## jean47 (Apr 19, 2013)

hey there from Exeter..glad to see you are finding them..after being down all last season from knee surgery (twice) I'm ready for the hunt. I think south would be a good place to start..whatcha think?


----------



## deadbugdug (Apr 12, 2013)

Buddy in KS no luck. IM thnken its going to happen shortly. ones i got were small.. heard frm nother buddy up on river bottom near rulo. small grays also. HAPPY HUNTING. GET TO MANY LET ME NO.


----------

